
How popular is Swift? It’s already the number one language on GitHub - kevindeasis
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2015/12/08/how-popular-is-swift-its-already-the-number-one-language-on-github/
======
mbizzle88
This seems like a meaningless metric to me. I'd care a lot more about the
number of repositories of projects using Swift.

------
_subversive_
Clickbait

